# Two new projects



## charliechaindrive (May 27, 2018)

Its been a while since i last posted here. But I've finally found two decent deals on these. I got the Silverking off of Facebook of all places,  and I'm working on getting it into riding condition, but the stem is seized in the fork and it needs the neck bearings replaced. I've narrowed it down to being a 1936, which is pretty cool. Second one is definitely shelby built,  but that's about all i know. Both of them have stainless steel rain gutter fenders too. I picked up a pair of pre war hiawatha womens bikes for parts along with the shelby, from a flea market. Ended up with a pair of super nice carlisle lightning dart black wall tires too, that still have molding flash on the tread and no cracks.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (May 27, 2018)

I like `em---Good Luck and God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## stezell (May 28, 2018)

Cool looking projects man!


----------



## Gordon (May 28, 2018)

Welcome back! I drove through Staples not long ago and was wondering if you were still around. Good looking projects.


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 28, 2018)

Gordon, yeah I'm still around haha.  There was about a three year span where i couldnt find anything really that caught my eye. These two plus another 50s columbia like the one in my profile picture all found me within the last month


----------



## catfish (May 28, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Krakatoa (May 28, 2018)

Love the tough guy look of the Shelby and the cluster of jewels on the ff!


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 29, 2018)

I second that.


----------



## SKPC (May 29, 2018)

I 3rd that. Late-30's maybe...(a guess)..


----------



## bikiba (May 29, 2018)

i like that SK!


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 29, 2018)

With a new fork and some other tinkering the sk's a rider.  Took it down to the railroad bridge for a pic.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 14, 2018)

Well a little more progress has been made on the silverking. I got the original fork apart and have started the creative stairing portion of figuring out how to get the old steel tube out of the aluminum. I also need to press out a pin someone installed in the last 82 years




Once i can get that taken care of and a new tube pressed in I'll be happy.  But, while that's been on the work bench i have been slowly making the silverking a little more fancy. I added a set of older wald chrome fenders, delta light, a random chrome rack I've had forever on the shelf finally found a home too. 


 
Also put a set of newer wheels with a shimano coaster & 1.75 white walls. And that chrome amf fork had to go too.  this jc higgins girls fork had been hanging out in a barrel of forks in the corner of my garage for quite some time, so i figured why not?


 
The color bothers me but the ride quality is pretty nice.   Dont let the seat fool you,  The only part of it that's old is the springs themselves. I built out of two junky prewar girls seats and one newer men's pan. And the handlebars i had gotten on a prewar schwinn back about 3 years ago, and i think they're torringtons?  They had a little hole in one end. Wide as can be and honestly they're my favorite bars on any bike in the fleet. 


 
Just before dark tonight i just set this chrome chain guard against it to see if It'd fit the shape of the bike and i was happy to see that it didn't look that bad at all


 
It needs some custom brackets built,  as it was off of a girl's bike with a little bit different down tube angle, so the front edge dives into the chain/ sprocket when the stock mount is tightened on the SK frame. But that's no big issue,  I'm just excited to have a silverking that looks close to oem if you squint your eyes at it. Once i get the original fork back on it (or buy a replacement) it'll look 10x better i think.  

Charlie


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 15, 2018)

Charlie, It's so nice to see the resurrection of the SK in progress. Rustjunkie has got interesting universal chainguard brackets.


----------

